
Inside Amazon's dynamo - the Distributed Storage System *behind* S3 - joshwa
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2007/10/inside_amazons.php
======
codeslinger
I think both Werner Vogels and the paper itself were pretty clear that this
was _NOT_ the basis for S3. This line from section 1 is pretty telling even
had they not spoken up on this:

"To meet the reliability and scaling needs, Amazon has developed a number of
storage technologies, of which the Amazon Simple Storage Service (also
available outside of Amazon and known as Amazon S3), is probably the best
known. This paper presents the design and implementation of Dynamo, another
highly available and scalable distributed data store built for Amazon's
platform."

More supporting evidence from section 2.1:

"Dynamo targets applications that need to store objects that are (usually less
than 1 MB)."

S3 allows individual objects up to 5GB in size. This in and of itself does not
rule out Dynamo being the underlying store for S3 but does certainly lend
weight to what Werner and the paper's authors have claimed regarding S3's
origin.

